# Πείσμα



## Ancolie

Έχω διαβάσει τα λεξικά γίʹαυτή τη λέξη αλλά στα κείμενα,συχνά δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι θα πει.
Λ.Χ. σʹαυτό το κείμενο ·
"Σαν ακούστηκαν τα βήματα του Βενετού να βροντούν στις σκάλες, κι ύστερα να σβήνουν πέρα απ́ʹτην αυλή, τινάχτηκε απάνω και βιαστικά, σχεδόν μέ *πείσμα, *έκλεισε μέσα την πόρτα."


----------



## Perseas

η (εγωιστική) επιμονή


----------



## Ancolie

Perseas said:


> η (εγωιστική) επιμονή



Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορείς να κλείσεις μια πόρτα ταυτόχρονα *βιαστικά (*με βράχυ χρόνο ) και *με (εγωϊστική) επιμονή (*η επιμονή εννοεί κάποια διάρκεια )


----------



## sotos

I can't put it in  the proper english word. In this case πείσμα has the  sense of angry reaction. She closed the door abruptly to express his/her discontent, anger or opposition with Venetos.


----------



## Ancolie

sotos said:


> I can't put it in  the proper english word. In this case πείσμα has the  sense of angry reaction. She closed the door abruptly to express his/her discontent, anger or opposition with Venetos.



Maybe you could put it better in French words ? 
I think it's more clear to me, now, however. Thank you.


----------



## sotos

My French is a disaster.


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορείς να κλείσεις μια πόρτα ταυτόχρονα *βιαστικά (*με βράχυ χρόνο ) και *με (εγωϊστική) επιμονή (*η επιμονή εννοεί κάποια διάρκεια )


Το *πείσμα*, όπως αναφέρεται και στο λινκ, χαρακτηρίζεται από μία *μανία* (π.χ. ένα παιδί χτυπάει μανιασμένα τα πόδια του στο πάτωμα), από την απουσία διάθεσης να ακούσουμε οτιδήποτε δεν μας ικανοποεί. Επίσης, «η λέξη *ξεροκεφαλιά*, ξεροκέφαλος, αποδίδει ακριβώς την σημασία του  πείσματος αλλά συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για μεγάλους στην ηλικία και τους  ξεχωρίζει από τα παιδιά.»
Η *επιμονή* έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά της προσήλωσης, της σταθερότητας, της αποφασιστικότητας. Όπως λέγεται στο ίδιο λινκ «η επιμονή είναι ένα καλλιεργημένο ευγενικό πείσμα».

Στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα το πρόσωπο του διηγήματος κλείνει την πόρτα με βιαστικό και απότομο τρόπο, σαν να έχει πεισμώσει για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως από θυμό για τον Βενετό).


----------



## Ancolie

Σʹευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Το λινκ είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Θέλω να κρατήσω αυτή τη διεύθυνση. Αλλά… δεν μπορώ να βρω μόνη μου αυτό το άρθρο. Κάνω κλικ στο "νέα", και μετά;;


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Σʹευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Το λινκ είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Θέλω να κρατήσω αυτή τη διεύθυνση. Αλλά… δεν μπορώ να βρω μόνη μου αυτό το άρθρο. Κάνω κλικ στο "νέα", και μετά;;


http://www.diavasame.gr/page.aspx?itemID=SPG1515


----------

